# Alabang or Makati?



## al3ssioland79 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello all,

Will be working for 6 months in Tanauan and I'm wondering now what could be the best location to leave: Makati (1.5 hrs commuting in the morning and up to 2 in the evening!) or Alabang (1hr in the morning and in the evening in avg). I have these 2 options. What do you suggest?

In Alabang, they proposed to me the Crimson Hotel and in Makati the Greenbelt Residence

Thanks in advance for your suggestion!

KR,
Alessio


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Take Alabang just because of the shorter commute. Everything you need is in Alabang.

Chuck


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

The return time you have been quoted for Makati depends a bit on whether your shuttle uses the Skyway from Alabang to Nichols in the evening. If it doesn't the average return time from Tanauan may be well exceeded on occasions due to events like accidents on the regular SLEX. On the Skyway there can also be problems, but they are rare.

So Alabang is definitely preferable, but the area is now generating its own evening traffic nightmares. I hope the hotel is not too far from the SLEX exit.


----------



## pinayxbrit91 (Aug 26, 2016)

Go South - Alabang.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

If commute is a concern then Alabang is the place to be.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have stayed at the Crimson when it first opened 3-4 years ago. It was brand new and very nice. Unless they are going to give you a suite, the rooms will be standard hotel sized and will not have kitchens, I believe. I would ask about that. There are some condo type places in the area that might be more suitable for a 6 month stay. We stayed at Parque Espana which had a kitchen. It was nice enough for us but a bit older. Next door is a condo called Mondrian Residences and the lobby area looked very nice. I remember at the time they were on Trip Advisor, so you can get a better look with the photos there. Zoom in on Google maps and you can see the location of these and other properties.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Why is there no option to live closer to Tanauan?

Commuting here is as bad as anywhere on earth. Add a bit of rain and your commute time will double (or more)

I choose to live directly across the road from the office. 5 minutes, mostly spent waiting for elevators is only way I'd do it.


----------

